# Dayan Stickers



## YrMyKnight (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a new zhanchi for less then a week now and I must say,I'm not impress with the stickers condition.

I take care of them seriously, yet they peel . They don't chip of like my storebought cubes,they peel grr -,- 

This sucks! 

If a week can cost this condition,I wouldnt dare to see what would happen in a year 

Another stuff: Lubix or CRC or Traxxas or Diff oil are best for zhanchi?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 12, 2011)

solution. get izo stickers


----------



## emolover (Dec 12, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> solution. get izo stickers


*
Stop it with the half ass spammy posts.

To OP:

The Dayan stickers are not very good but most of the damage I have done to my Dayan cubes has been in about 2 or so weeks. If it is really bothering you could clip you nails so the don't get under the stickers on accident.

You could buy new stickers from cubesmith or buy them from a guy with the username of radmin(Bill). *I have 2x2 stickers from him and they are so good. *They do not chip too much and do not peel at all. *They are cheap($2) an you get two sets of stickers. *I am ordering a full 2x2-7x7 set from him on Thursday. *He is a trustworthy person as I have met him in real life and is a very nice guy.

As for lubix, CRC, traxxas and diff oil. *I would say if you have CRC keep it just incase. *As for the pure silicon lubricants it doesn't really matter too much whatever you get. *Lubix will last the longest per lubing but is by far more expensive. *In a normal 50000WT tube of traxxas or diff oil, you get the equivalent of 12 cc's of lube for $4-7 depending on where you get it. *8 cc's of lubix is $20. *It is your choice on what to buy.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it possible to get traxxas or diff oil in a common hardware store?


----------



## emolover (Dec 12, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Is it possible to get traxxas or diff oil in a common hardware store?


 
I would think so. I know for a fact you can get it at almost any local hobby store. If not you can get it online on amazon

Make sure you get 50,000 WT.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 12, 2011)

emolover said:


> I would think so. I know for a fact you can get it at almost any local hobby store. If not you can get it online on amazon
> 
> Make sure you get 50,000 WT.



Ok.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 12, 2011)

So do you still want my F-II?


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> So do you still want my F-II?


 
I mailed it the other day! HAVENT RECIEVE??


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 12, 2011)

Uh, no. How did you pack it? I told you this way of sending money is risky. When did you send?

Something relevent: Dayan stickers are pretty durable, unless the quality degraded or something. My Guhong stickers are still in good condition, chipped in some parts maybe, and the transparent layer over the Dayan logo has come off. The cube is nearly a year old iirc.


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 12, 2011)

envelope ;(


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 12, 2011)

So, I expect you don't need my cube, now that you've got a new one? But I'll still mail it to you if your money turns up.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 12, 2011)

YrMyKnight said:


> Is it possible to get traxxas or diff oil in a common hardware store?


 
Get them at a RC store or hobby shop.


----------

